# [Classic] [EVENT HORIZON] [Allianz] STARTET REKRUTIERUNG



## Rhew (25. März 2019)

*Hallo Classic-Community,*
da (a Classic) Sommer so langsam immer näher rückt, habe ich beschlossen
dammit anzufangen für meine Gilde “Event Horizon” zu Rekrutieren.

 

Zuerst das wichtigste, da sich meine alte Gilde schon vor langer Zeit aufgelöst hat und niemand von den altern Mitgliedern großes Interesse an Classic hat, wird Event Horizon komplett von Null aufgebaut.

 

Event Horizon soll eine Semi-Hardcore Gilde werden, mit dem Ziel den aktuellen Content schnellst möglichst zu legen ohne aber den Spaß am Spiel zu vergessen.

Wir werden z.B. nicht nur die stärksten Klassen Spezialisierung wie Prot/Furor Krieger, Holy Priester, Kampf Schurken etc zu unsern Raid einladen, nein auch "schwache Specs’’ wie Schatten Priester, Feral Druide usw werden die Chance auf einen Raid spot haben.

 

_Was von dir erwartet wird:_

Pünktlichkeit sowie Zuverlässigkeit
Bereitschaft das Wohl der Gilde über sich selbst zustellen
Teamfähigkeit, Kritikfähigkeit sowie Ehrgeiz neues zu erlernen
Den Willen sowie die Zeit seinen Char zu pflegen
Zum start von Classic solltest du genug Zeit haben um in 2-3 Wochen level 60 erreicht zu haben.

Das Wichtigste aber bleibt natürlich… Spaß am Spiel zu haben!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Wir werden auf einen PVP Server spielen.
Da es kaum Allianz Gilden gibt die Spieler für PVP Server suchen hoffe ich das sich viele allianzler melden die nach einer PVE orientierten Gilde auf einen PVP Server suchen.

 

Wenn du Interesse gefunden oder noch fragen hast, schau doch auf unseren Discord Server vorbei

https://discord.gg/CzVdJS6 oder melde dich über B.net Rhéw#21808

 

Ich freu mich bereits von euch zu hören


----------



## Jagertee (25. März 2019)

Rhew schrieb:


> Zum start von Classic solltest du genug Zeit haben um in 2-3 Wochen level 60 erreicht zu haben.


 

Finde ich sehr ambitioniert. Kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich damals für die ersten 40 Level schon 4 Wochen gebraucht habe und das mit nem Levelguide.....


----------



## Rhew (26. März 2019)

Jagertee schrieb:


> Finde ich sehr ambitioniert. Kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich damals für die ersten 40 Level schon 4 Wochen gebraucht habe und das mit nem Levelguide.....


 

Hmmm, ich glaub da hast du doch schon recht und da es im Sommer warscheinlich wieder Rekordtemperaturen gibt werden viele eh nur am Abend/Nacht spielen.

Ich werde also diesen Punkt auslassen.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. März 2019)

Also realistisch kann man wohl 2-3 Monate bis 60 rechnen, statt 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## Rhew (28. März 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Also realistisch kann man wohl 2-3 Monate bis 60 rechnen, statt 2-3 Wochen.


Ich habs mal nachgerechnet, und selbst 2-3 Wochen sind nicht wirklich viel zeit um lvl 60 zu werden wenn du nicht 6h+ am Tag spielen kannst.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. März 2019)

Da Blizzard ja eine weitestgehend authentische Classic Erfahrung schaffen möchte, wird es keine XP-Boosts oder ähnliches geben (ausser Erholtbonus). Daher denke ich, dass der berufstätige und / oder Familie-habende Otto-Normal-Spieler bestenfalls einen Level am Tag schaffen wird. Die ersten paar Level am Anfang gehen zwar schneller, aber ab 25-30+ wird's zäh. Vor allem weil du halt erst ab Level 40 reiten kannst. Da sind 2-3 Wochen bis 60 für die meisten ziemlich unrealistisch.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. April 2019)

Es ist möglich in 3 Tage und 7 Stunden Level 60 mit x0 EXP zu machen in Classic. Just sayin.

 

2-3 Wochen ist realistisch, wenn man es drauf anlegt.


----------



## MikolajPL (19. April 2019)

(3 Tage x 24 Stunden) + 7 Stunden = 79 Stunden

3 Wochen x 7 Tage = 21 Tage

79 Stunden / 21 Tage = 3,76

 

Man müsste also ca. 3 Stunden und 45 Minuten täglich spielen, um nach drei Wochen den Höchst-Level zu erreichen.

Jetzt darf jeder selbst entscheiden, ob das bei der eigenen Spielweise realistisch ist oder nicht ...


----------



## spectrumizer (19. April 2019)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Es ist möglich in 3 Tage und 7 Stunden Level 60 mit x0 EXP zu machen in Classic. Just sayin.
> 
> 2-3 Wochen ist realistisch, wenn man es drauf anlegt.


 Was heißt "x0 EXP"?



m_21st_century schrieb:


> (3 Tage x 24 Stunden) + 7 Stunden = 79 Stunden
> 3 Wochen x 7 Tage = 21 Tage
> 79 Stunden / 21 Tage = 3,76
> 
> ...


Ok, das klingt recht realistisch. Denn wenn man weiter rechnet, heißt das, man müsste in den 3 Stunden 0,76 Level schaffen, was machbar scheint.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. April 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was heißt "x0 EXP"?


 

kein EXP-Boost


----------

